# Built ins as a business



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

Who, on this forum makes a living cutting trim and making usable cabinet space out of a useless corner or nook?


----------



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not sure such a specific market is viable, except maybe for free standing furniture. Anybody wanting to make use of a corner or nook would just hire a carpenter/woodworker, as they would for anything else. I guess there might be a market for prefabbed units, which can be installed and trimmed out. But it would require a variety of designs be made available.


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

BlockHead said:


> I'm not sure such a specific market is viable, except maybe for free standing furniture. Anybody wanting to make use of a corner or nook would just hire a carpenter/woodworker, as they would for anything else. I guess there might be a market for prefabbed units, which can be installed and trimmed out. But it would require a variety of designs be made available.


I guess I could have said, "who is a janitor and does woodwork or a teacher and does wood work"
I guess my question is, who makes a living doing wood work as a trim carpenter.:sweatdrop:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I trim new homes for builders with another guy who's business is strictly trim work, and on my own I do mostly built-in and trim upgrades. I don't replace windows, doors, or build walls or sheetrock. I hire somebody else to do that.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

I did that for many years, though I now am pretty much out of that business. 

The last fifteen years or so, I had a crew of between 6 and twelve guys. We did standing and running trim, entertainment centers, libraries, dens, kitchens, wainscotting, stairs ocassionally, railings and once cherry cannonball dog beds. Note the framing square in the foreground of the second picture for size perspective.

Why do you ask?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice foot boards... is that a drywallers square? Or did you find a tribe of really short... never mind... whats that all about. Rick


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

excuse me!!!!!! oh ya dog beds nice work sorry! Rick


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Youngman.
What blockhead is trying to say, is that most carpenters do that sort of work. I have been doing so for about 20years now. Commercial and residential.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*ahh well*

I have to admit.. I had my start in life learning trim the ole fashion way from Pappy.. LOL.. Seriously.. I do and have done alot of that for a very long time... Although I would love to do other things, fish, race on short tracks 4 days a week, golf, hunt... Bills must be paid...

Dog beds.. Damn I may too make one for my hound.. Nice looking beds...


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Got a video from Kreg with Gary Striegler presenting. Naturally, he was promoting pocket holes for trim carpentry making stairs, mantle pieces,
newel posts and wainscotting.
Looked good to me and of course he arrives on site when the roof is already on and can work in relative comfort.
johnep


----------

